
What if the Universe has no end? - sendilkumarn
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200117-what-if-the-universe-has-no-end
======
perl4ever
I used to think about the end of the universe, and also about whether the
inside of a solid object really exists. So one way I imagined the universe
could have an end is if space was a bubble inside of a solid.

------
sendilkumarn
It is interesting to consider the big bang as a “Big Bounce”, a turning point
in an ongoing cycle of contraction and expansion.

~~~
poelzi
The big bang bullshit is falsified, read the papers collected there
[http://cosmology.info/](http://cosmology.info/)

------
onreact
IMHO the beginning and end of the universe are typical anthropocentric ideas.
Our life begins and ends so does a universe? Hardly.

The other theories mentioned in the article are more likely.

~~~
sendilkumarn
May be or may not be. The unpredictability makes everyone curious to
understand . I believe there must be a beginning but i'm not to sure about the
end.

